# Best CFW for 5800XM RM-356



## tkin (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm finally sick and tired of the default firmware on my 5800XM and wish to change it, so post the best/*fastest* CFW for 5800XM.


My current FW is V52.0.0.7
The V60 update was never released for my version of the 5800 here, so could not update it.

Also I need a tutorial for the FW flash, I found this: Google Translate

Is this all?


PS: I found this firmware: Symbian Anna Custom Firmware v7.5 for Nokia 5800, 5530, 5230 & X6 (Video Added) - SymbianTweet
Comment.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 15, 2012)

For a tutorial on flashing, go here bro:
[GUIDE] Flashing your phone with a Custom Firmware

PS: The Note after Point 23 gives a method to manually select the files for flashing. Personally I find this method better, so do give this a try 

By the way, do you want an OFW-based CFW or a C6 or N97-based CFW?


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the guide, I am okay with any CFW as long as it makes my phone faster and snappier, as I see, currently C6 based FW is the rage, but I am okay with OFW or N7 as long as it works good.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 16, 2012)

If you are bored with your OFW, then I think you should try out any C6 or N97-based CFW. It would be like a breath of fresh air in your phone.
But don't except them to be supercharged. It is not necessary that they are fast everytime, but they are worth giving a try 

Check this out bro:
QuAnTuM^2 - C6v41 - Nokia 5230,5233,5800,x6,5530 - RM-625,588,356,559,504


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 24, 2012)

Go with Blaze Ultimate. It's Based on OFW and gave me 75-76 MB Free RAM at start-up.


----------

